# Tail paralysis after swimming!



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello dog lovers,

Bramble (Lab retriever) naturally loves to swim after his ball, stick etc.
Over Easter in France we did the usual stuff in lakes and one evening he groaned and complained as he went to sleep. 

In the morning his tail was wagless and dangled limply between his legs (insert jokes here). We scratched our heads as everything else was normal, energy, appetite, cold nose etc - but no tail which rather robbed him of his character.

We though about the vets, stings etc. but each day produced more wag, until about a week later it was back to normal. Discussions at work revealed that Labradors have this problem after swimming with the rather worrying name of Tail Paralysis.

So next time your lab's tail stops working after swimming you know what it is!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this any help?

Limber Tail in Labradors: Treatment for Cold Tail or Dead Tail in Labs
Posted in Labrador - 28 September 2010 - Causes of Dead Tail in Labradors
■Male dogs seem to be most susceptible but females have been reported as developing the condition too.
■Some people refuse to believe that limber tail in Labradors is not real. Quite the contrary!
■Labs notoriously wag their tails so much and so fast, it seems impossible that the tail could be stopped by cold water or over exercising. Cold water tail or limber tail in Labradors can also be caused by water that is too warm.
■It is a strange, but true occurrence in any of the working breeds of dogs.
■Also read bleeding tail injuries in canine
■Many pet owners are devastated to see the effects of this condition and think the tail got broken somehow.

Symptoms of Limber Tail in Labs
■Symptoms of Dead tail in Labradors, or in any hunting breed are quite apparent and easy to spot.
■The tail ceases to wag or move. It is virtually stuck in an unnatural position where it may extend outward a couple inches or so and then lay limp or in what appears to be a paralyzed or immobile state of hanging.
■The tail may literally be stuck between the legs. The dog may have problems trying to pee with the tail in that position.
■There seems to be pain associated with this unusual condition. Any light pressure from touch can cause a dog to wince and actually cry out.

Treatment for Cold Tail in Labradors
■Treat the dogs pain with buffered aspirin for a couple days twice a day. Dosages are generally 10 mg for every pound of your dogs weight.
■Even buffered aspirin should not be given long term due to its side effects related to gastrointestinal bleeding.
■Rest seems to be a miracle cure. It is also advised not to give your dog a bath with cold hose water outside.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is called Caudal Equinus (not sure of spelling). My lurcher had it after falling in a very deep river and having to swim a long way to a spot where we could haul her out.
Took her to the vet and he prescribed anti inflammatories which did the trick.
Years later when she had a serious shoulder injury I had a Physiotherapist come out to help her recovery. Apart from her leg injury the physio found quite a lot of back stiffness some of which was put down to the limping but some of which puzzled her. It was only when chatting that I told her that Gypsy had been diagnosed with Caudal Equinus that she could see the reason for the problems in her lower back.
Remember that the tail is an extension of the spine. Might be worth asking for a referal to a Qualified Physiotherapist when you get the chance?

Gypsy never learned that you cannot stand on floating weed! We had two more incidents after the first. One was when she fell in to a very deep mooring. She was under water so long we were taking our shoes off to go in after her when she reappeared! Nearly gave us a heart attack 8O


----------



## caseyjones (Jul 13, 2007)

Both of our Labs have occasionally suffered from 'Cold Water Tail' after swimming in the local river - we put it down to the fact that the water was cold and they used their tail very vigorously as a rudder! So I guess it was a case of not warming the muscles up properly before exercise. But it always settled down after 2-3 days and they didn't seem to have any lasting ill effects.


----------

